# Westminster California students?



## toddpedlar (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi -

Is anyone here at the PB a student at Westminster Seminary California? I've got a question to ask you from a friend of mine. Please PM me so that we can talk off-line

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## mjmacvey (Jan 31, 2012)

Todd,

I know there are a few students (and alums) on here, but if you don't hear from anyone you are welcome to email me and I can get you in touch with one.

Mark


----------

